# Who wants a commision!?



## Tempessst (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm interested in how much it would run me to have a full body portrait of my version of the 11th legions Primarch. It wouldn't be an "ordinary" Primarch, possibly done in lighter Power armour than normal. So if your an artist and your interested could you please let me know what it would cost me?

Edit*
Forgot to add that i would like it to be a physical Picture, one i could frame and hang. I would, of course, pay for shipping to get to me.


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

sent you a pm. i know this is old now, but thought i would try to talk to you anyways! cheers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

[email protected]


----------

